# Essential oils



## Chris Walport (Aug 9, 2019)

New to soap making I spend alot of time in the great Outdoors. I was wondering  if 
Anyone knows if anyone makes a earth/dirt
Smelling oil? I've see pine cedar etc.. any help appreciated..


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 9, 2019)

Unfortunately you won’t find an EO that smells like dirt. There are FO’s that do though.  I’ve purchased Natures Garden dirt fo and it smells like dirt. Haven’t used it yet though.


----------



## MGM (Aug 9, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately you won’t find an EO that smells like dirt.


I dunno, I've got a Cedar Atlas EO that to me is a lotta dirt and I've seen a number of Ginger EO reviews that say "smells like dirt to me". But you're right, likely no dirt-guaranteed EO....


----------



## szaza (Aug 9, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Unfortunately you won’t find an EO that smells like dirt. There are FO’s that do though.  I’ve purchased Natures Garden dirt fo and it smells like dirt. Haven’t used it yet though.


OMG, is there any scent that doesn't exist in FO? I love the idea of a soap that smells like dirt[emoji38]


----------



## Anglezarke (Aug 12, 2019)

Neem and clay.....


----------



## Nanette (Aug 12, 2019)

Neem and clay!!! I will have to .....maybe try that out in a very small amt. There was a post not long ago where dirt fo was mentioned...I think the person said it was awful...


----------



## geniash (Aug 12, 2019)

Try Vetiver EO or a blend of it with Sweet Marjoram 1:1. This is my opinion gets you pretty close to a very earthy scent.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 12, 2019)

but why.…………………………


----------



## Nanette (Aug 12, 2019)

I love vetiver...and all the conifers, cedars, my favorites. Vetiver is not a conifer, its a grass, I believe.


----------



## Dawni (Aug 13, 2019)

A high neem oil soap with cedarwood and a pinch of black pepper comes close to dirt. I have a soap like that. When the neem mellows down though, it won't be dirt anymore lol


----------



## Nanette (Aug 13, 2019)

I am now having a problem figuring out exactly what dirt smells like...dog poop? creosote? June bug larvae?...


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 13, 2019)

Dirt smell is the odor released by _atinomycetes _organisms that live in the soil. If you dig a scoop of dirt from some place with reasonably healthy, productive soil and take a big whiff, that's the smell that you smell.

Some hunters want to concoct a dirt smell with the idea that this odor will mask their human scent and make them smell more "natural." I'm not at all sure that works, because any blend of EOs or an FO that smells like dirt to our limited human noses might smell entirely different to animals' noses.

I suggest using ingredients with strong scents that aren't formulated by humans. One example is pine tar soap. I'm still not sure something like pine tar soap really masks human scent, but at least it's a step in the right direction of using smells that are direct from nature (burnt wood).


----------



## Anglezarke (Aug 13, 2019)

Had a look and noticed that there's some Petrichor FO's out there, which may suit you?


----------



## Nanette (Aug 13, 2019)

Jatamansi is earthy smelling.


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2019)

Nanette said:


> I am now having a problem figuring out exactly what dirt smells like...dog poop? creosote? June bug larvae?...



I'm pretty sure it depends on where the dirt you identify as smelling like dirt comes from.  To me, not all dirt smells the same.   I believe it depends on the content of the dirt, which minerals and so forth are in it.  For example, a rich garden soil vs. the dirt you find at a construction site.  Or the soil on the floor of a rain fores vs. the soil in an arid climate.  

And of course, as you mention, is it 'clean' dirt like potting soil, or 'contaminated' dirt, like where the cat buries it's waste?


----------



## Nanette (Aug 19, 2019)

I dont think I would like the smell of dirt in a soap. The dirt here at least in my yard is overwhelmed by the smell of the plants..not a lot of topsoil so mostly a mineral scent.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 19, 2019)

I use Dirt fo from Natures Garden in a soap mixed with Big Sure. It smells like a damp forest floor and I love it.


----------



## Crazy Beaver (Aug 19, 2019)

I use a dirt fo every fall for halloween soap. I have customers who buy me out they love it year round. We all have that weird scent we like I guess. Lol it smells exactly like dirt too, was moving my raised garden beds and noticed the smell right away.


----------

